# Send a Ctrl-H over serial console?



## KernelPanic (Jun 22, 2009)

The Highpoint RocketRAID BIOS states that you have to hit <Ctrl><H> to enter the BIOS.

This works fine with a keyboard and mouse but I have not been able to do it over the serial console. I suspect its being interpreted by Xterm (and Eterm and SecureCRT) as a backspace. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

With SecureCRT, there's a menu option to send control characters. Forgot where exactly but PuTTY has it to.


----------

